# Hoy día



## Cezanne

Hola a todos los colegas foreros de WordReference. Me gustaría saber si la expresión "hoy día" es totalmente equivalente a "hoje em dia" del portugués. Si no, ¿cuáles son los otros casos en los que se usa esa expresión y que en portugués no los hay? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## jandro_pardo

Hola Cezanne.

_Hoje em dia_ en portugués equivale a _hoy *en* día_ en español, al menos en los contextos en los que normalmente utilizo estas expresiones.

_Cumprimentos._


----------



## Muñoz

Cezanne
En Chile usamos "hoy día" para referirnos al día de hoy. Si es ese tu caso, en Brasil se usa apenas "hoje".


----------



## Tomby

Concordo totalmente com o Jandro Pardo. 
A expressão correcta em castelhano é "_Hoy *en* día_". Mas acontece que como muita gente falamos de maneira mas ou menos rápida omitimos a preposição "_en_" e dizemos ou parece que digamos "_hoy _ dia_". 
Bem-haja!


----------



## Jenny_p

Olá Cezanne,
A frase "Hoy día" quer dizer essencialmente "hoje", você pode ainda usá-la como "hoje em dia", não estaria incorreto, porém no espanhol usamos a frase "Hoy en día" para tal.

A frase "hoy día" (pelo menos no espanhol do Chile) é praticamente para dar ênfase à expressão.
 
Deu para entender??


----------



## Outsider

Então quer dizer que _hoy día_ é mais como "no dia de hoje", ou talvez "nos dias de hoje"?


----------



## Lucia_madrid

Hola,

En español se aceptan las dos formas: Hoy día/Hoy en día. 

Ambas son locuciones adverbiales que significan: En esta época, en estos días que vivimos.


----------



## Cezanne

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras contestaciones. Saludos cordiales a todos.


----------



## olivinha

Lucia_madrid said:


> Hola,
> 
> En español se aceptan las dos formas: Hoy día/Hoy en día.
> 
> Ambas son locuciones adverbiales que significan: En esta época, en estos días que vivimos.


 
Então, Lucia, na Espanha _hoje é_ _hoy_, e _hoy día_ nunca quer dizer _hoje_, mas _hoje em dia_, certo? 
O


----------



## MOC

olivinha said:


> Então, Lucia, na Espanha _hoje é_ _hoy_, e _hoy día_ nunca quer dizer _hoje_, mas _hoje em dia_, certo?
> O



Poderá querer dizer simplesmente hoje também, embora com o sentido de hoje em dia. Repare neste exemplo:

"Nos antigos filmes futuristas existiam carros voadores no ano 2000, no entanto, hoje, os carros ainda andam pelo chão."

Em primeiro lugar peço desculpa pelo exemplo algo ridículo mas foi o primeiro que me veio à cabeça.

Agora, "hoje" naquele contexto significa "hoje em dia", e não algo que se verifique exclusivamente no dia de hoje, mas não ontem ou amanhã.

"Hoje existe liberdade de expressão. Será que amanhã ainda existirá?" - Obviamente este hoje não se refere ao dia particular em que nos encontramos mas sim aos dias que vivemos. Enquanto o amanhã não se refere ao preciso dia de amanhã mas sem aos dias que aí virão.


----------



## Lucia_madrid

olivinha said:


> Então, Lucia, na Espanha _hoje é_ _hoy_, e _hoy día_ nunca quer dizer _hoje_, mas _hoje em dia_, certo?
> O


 
Olá Olivinha,

Cuando escribes/dices *hoy* te estás refiriendo al día de hoy (_hoje_): Hoy voy a ir al cine.
Cuando escribes/dices *hoy día *u* hoy en día *quiere decir en la actualidad, pero no el día de hoy, sino algo más general: Hoy (en) día ir al cine es muy caro.

Espero haberte aclarado algo más el tema!
Beijo


----------



## Jenny_p

Que confusão, não é? rsrsrs.

No país que eu moro o "hoy día" é perfeitamente aceitado para se referir a hoje. Por exemplo: _¿Cuándo iremos al cine? _resp: _"Hoy día podemos ir".

_Peço para a pessoa que formulou a pergunta que perceba que isto é relativo e os usos são distinto em cada dialeto.


----------



## MariaTriana

Lucia_madrid said:


> Olá Olivinha,
> 
> Cuando escribes/dices *hoy* te estás refiriendo al día de hoy (_hoje_): Hoy voy a ir al cine.
> Cuando escribes/dices *hoy día *u* hoy en día *quiere decir en la actualidad, pero no el día de hoy, sino algo más general: Hoy (en) día ir al cine es muy caro.
> 
> Espero haberte aclarado algo más el tema!
> Beijo


 
Así es, Lucía, imposible explicarlo mejor.


----------



## Tomby

_Me uno a *Lucia_madrid* y a *MariaTriana*_.  

_Hoy_ = "Hoje" 
_Hoy en día_ = "Actualmente" ou talvez "Nesta altura" 
Exemplos: 
_Hoy en día es imposible comprar un piso_ = Actualmente é impossível comprar um apartamento. 
Mas é impossível ontem, hoje, amanhã, nas próximas quadras, etc., porque comprar uma habitação, hoje em dia, é caríssimo. 
Espero poder esclarecer o tema segundo o meu parecer. 
Bom fim-de-semana!


----------

